# Sử dụng tinh dầu đúng cách để tăng cường sức khỏe



## thuypham (10/9/18)

*Tinh dầu được ví là nhựa sống của cây, nó hội tụ sức sống và năng lượng tinh khiết nhất, do đó đối với cơ thể con người, việc sử dụng tinh dầu đúng cách mang tới nhiều hiệu quả vô cùng ấn tượng.*

Dưới đây chúng tôi sẽ hướng dẫn bạn cách sử dụng tinh dầu phù hợp với từng mùa để tăng cường sức khỏe cũng như giải phóng stress, tăng hiệu quả trong học tập và làm việc.

Bên cạnh đó, nếu bạn là chủ spa, khách sạn, quán karaoke, shop … thì nhất định phải dùng tinh dầu. Vì nó sẽ giúp bạn tăng tối đa doanh thu hàng chục % , giảm tối đa tổn thất về doanh số, bởi vì hương thơm tinh dầu giúp khách hàng hưng phấn, vui vẻ và lưu lại lâu hơn, họ dễ dàng ra quyết định mua hàng hơn.

Đặc biệt là các anh chị chủ khách sạn rất dễ bị mất khách, khách định ở lâu thì lại chạy đi mất chỉ vì phòng có quá nhiều mùi hôi.

*1. Tinh dầu chanh sả cho mùa hè và mùa thu*

_

_
_Tinh dầu chanh sả có khá nhiều công dụng với sức khỏe_​
Thời tiết mùa hè và thu tại Việt Nam là thời kỳ khá là nóng nực và khô hanh (mùa thu), chính vì thế, tinh dầu chanh sả là loại tinh dầu được nhiều người ưa chuộng vì mang tới cảm giác tươi mới.

Ngoài ra, ở mùa hè cũng như thời tiết giao mùa, ở nước ta thường bùng phát dịch sốt xuất huyết do muỗi sinh sôi nảy nở nhiều. Tình dầu sả chanh lại là khắc tinh của các loại côn trùng như gián, muỗi, chuột….do đó việc sử dụng máy khuyếch tán tinh dầu hoặc đèn xông tinh dầu bát tràng kết hợp với tinh dầu sả chanh không những mang tới không gian thoáng mát, mà còn có tác dụng tích cực trong việc phòng tránh sốt xuất huyết, đặc biệt cho các gia đình có trẻ nhỏ.

Bên cạnh việc sử dụng cho không gian sống thì bạn cũng có thể sử dụng tinh dầu chanh sả để khử trùng bằng cách hòa vào nước lau sàn nhà, giúp khử mùi hôi và khử trùng vô cùng tốt.

*2. Tinh dầu quế cho mùa đông*

_

_
_Tinh dầu quế cũng mang tới chất lượng khá tốt_​
Với tính chất ấm nóng, tinh dầu quế mang tới cho không gian sống sự nhẹ nhàng, ấm áp nên rất thích hợp để sử dụng cho mùa đông. Tinh dầu quế còn là tinh chất có tác dụng rất tốt trong việc giảm stress, nên khi tắm với nước ấm, bạn chỉ cần nhỏ vài giọt tinh dầu vào bồn nước và ngâm người chắc chắn mọi mệt mỏi và khó chịu sẽ được đánh tan.

Ngoài ra, với những người hay bị các bệnh mùa đông như cảm lạnh, cảm cúm, đau nhức xương khớp thì sử dụng tinh dầu quế cũng giúp bạn có thể dễ dàng đánh bay các chứng bệnh thường gặp này.

Với tính chất khử mùi tốt, tinh dầu quế được sử dụng trên nhiều xe ô tô nhằm giảm cảm giác say xe, buồn nôn và mang tới không gian thoải mái khi ngồi trên ô tô.
​_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

